# Tastatur mit organischen Tasten



## danielm (8. September 2005)

Holla,
hab beim Surfen was cooles gefunden, könnte man sicher gut gebrauchen sowas 

P.S. Keine Angst, das sind keine Tasten aus Schweinefüßen o.Ä. 

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/18452


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2005)

Auch wenn die Tastatur hier schonmal hatten, es ist ein echt geniales Keyboard.
Nur leider schweineteuer.


----------

